# Help on opening a new school, advice wanted please?!



## KempoShaun (Jan 2, 2009)

In this market, I know a lot of schools are falling on hardships, but my dream of reopening my dad's school is stronger than ever. I've worked with/at schools that were already established, from very large organizations cough: Villari's and Masters :Cough: ) to smaller non franchise schools, and am looking for all opinions and advice from school owners, new and old, or even people who may have failed at opening a school on what to look for and what to avoid. I have a few prime spots in mind, so the window front won't be an issue, but I literally have almost no experience running a small business. My aunt, who has run many businesses, her own and other peoples, will be handling the paperwork and such, but how do I open a school, promote it and attract students in a crappy economy. ANY and ALL concerns and criticisms are welcomed. Also, anyone know what a decent rent would be, I'm in Massachusetts if that helps? Thanks!!!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 2, 2009)

do the smart thing, start in a garage or YMCA/Rec center where you dont have any rent to pay, then when you have enough students to pay the rent, you can go get yourself a nice fancy commercial space.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 2, 2009)

not a bad idea, thanks! Anyone have ideas on attracting students, retention, etc...?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well first off what do you want adults only, alot of kids? First you need to really see what it is you are going to teach. I mean mainly self efense or some of the fluff to keep the doors open.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr. Seifer, glad to see you are feeling better.  Feel free to call me or stop by Swansea Self Defense Center.  Joe has my number or stop by the web site.  I would be glad to help!

Justin


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 2, 2009)

I want a good mix of kids and adults, and while I guess I teach a bit of fluff, I like to think of myself as a traditionalist, but I've never had problems retaining students, I'm just not sure how to get them through the door! And JT, Thanks! Maybe I'll go see Joe and we can take a ride down!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 2, 2009)

I just hit my 2 year mark on opening my school and have had a good bit of luck.
I teach out of a recreation center, so I only have to pay a percentage of whatever I charge.  There are no electric or water bills for me, so I have a very very low overhead.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42320
I would recommend you to read that thread and follow it.  That's some good stuff.
I never pay for newspaper ads.  I stay in the local papers by doing free seminars at churches and libraries.  That means I have to call the papers to warn them that I am about to do one though.  They always list it for me and half the time they send someone to take pictures and write a story.
Libraries are wonderful places.  I hold seminars and classes constantly at the surrounding libraries (I do 4 diffrerent libraries now).  That gets me coverage and students.
That above article says to never pay for ad space--create it.  That is what I have gotten good at doing.  Also, I write self-defense articles and send them in to the local papers for them to print them.
You need a website for your school, but I see you have a website for the Imperial MA Online, so you know how to do that.
Always carry business cards (www.raisedlettercards.com for 1,000 for $19 and they will upload your image for free).  Put them on every tack board at resturants and grocery stores you see.
I am thinking about putting my website url on the backs of the local kids baseball team ($250), but I haven't decided yet.
Get a wholesale account.  I have issues with Bold Look, but with them and Tiger Claw, you don't need a business license to open an account.  Your rec center director can write a letter for you stating you run a class there and they will open an account for you.  That would be standard uniforms for around $15 and belts for about $3.  I got an account with KWON that I love, but I had to have a business license for it.  I avoid Century because they wanted me to make a $250 first order with them NOT based on wholesale prices.  KWON let me make a $15 first order years back and I love their stuff.  I use Bold Look a lot, but don't like their belts.  The uniforms are nice though (and cheap).

Around here, there are tons of rec centers and all of the jump at chances to get martial arts teachers in them.  Just call them and be blunt.  Tell them you are looking for a place and are they interested.

That was just random things off of the top of my head, but the biggest thing is to court the libraries.  They have been very good to me and for me around here.

AoG


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 2, 2009)

Shaun this might be useful

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=283246#post283246


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 2, 2009)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I just hit my 2 year mark on opening my school and have had a good bit of luck.
> I teach out of a recreation center, so I only have to pay a percentage of whatever I charge. There are no electric or water bills for me, so I have a very very low overhead.
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42320
> I would recommend you to read that thread and follow it. That's some good stuff.
> ...


 

I couldn't agree with AoG more. He & I have similiar stories, and I agree with him that rec centers are great places to start. In this economy, few people are looking to start their kids in something new, or to start as adults. Rec centers allow you to teach, & grow your clientel.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2009)

SOOOO glad you are feeling better Shaun!   

Please let me know when you are ready to roll, I'd love to come down for a workout.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you ALL so much, I never expected so much support, thank you, I am humbled by your help! And Carol, as soon as I have a location other than my living room, we'll roll


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 3, 2009)

she can roll with me in my living room.....ANY TIME


LOL

I am gonna get slapped now aint I?


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> she can roll with me in my living room.....ANY TIME
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


 
No you ain't gonna get slapped....hard  Seriously though...a lot of props need to go to Shaun.   He's very bright, knowledgeable and incredibly patient, and he's also been through hell and back with his injuries.  Now that he's kicked the devil's butt, I bet he's going to make an excellent teacher.  :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 6, 2009)

Shaun

I'll probably get slapped around here but if your serious about wanting to run a school and to be successful at it then I would look into the following companies.
www.masuccess.com
www.martialartsteachers.com
www.napma.com
www.small-dojo-big-profits.com

Now all of these companies will want you to pay a monthly price, for instance Napma's Instructor rate is $199.00 a month, but their trail program is two months for $60.00 and they send you all types of stuff which has some good information in it, and access to their website for two months, yoou can down load a lot of material in that time frame.  also you can down load 2 PDF ebooks for free on running a martial arts school.  Again there is good information here.

Call MAIA (masuccess) and talk to them and they'll send you a free sample of their material plus put you on their mailing list for masuccess their trade magazine free.  The magazine has some good informatin in it from their columnists and their stories and adds can be helpful as well.

I haven't checked out John Graden's MATA organization yet but I have checked out their website. It has or had a trail run for $1.00 for three days to check out their material.  However I believe you can also down load John Graden's books "How to Open and Operate a Successful Martial Arts School" and "How to Run a Highly Profitable School while Maintaining the Integrity of your Art" from there (probably after signing up).  Out of the three or four ebooks and books that I've read on the subject, John Graden's book ("How to Open...") has been the most helpful.  Also MATA seemed to be way under MAIA's or Napma's monthly fees.

And Mike Massie's small dojo big profits I've heard good things about.  I talked to an individual (friend) that has recommended his site on the internet and he said it was a good program.  His ebook is more expensive than the others but it might be more of what you are looking for.  You can also sign up for free and get on his mailing list and he emails you his advice as well.  But it is pretty limited.  His program I think takes the idea of low overhead (small school) and maximize your rates for a better profit.

Anyway if you are wanting to run and succeed at running a business, and earning an income then you should treat it as a business first and your playground second (or last for that matter).  I'm not in any way saying you need to sell out etc. etc. but you need to treat it as a business understanding business principles, advertising, negociating leases etc. etc. and that is way different from teaching the martial arts.

Good luck.
Mark


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jan 15, 2009)

Contact your local Park and req. department it is the easiest and cheapest way to start. They provide you with a location, they advertise in the schools (even for adult students), you don't pay rent or utilities and even bigger is insurance.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Shaun,

best of luck to you - my hubby and I just did it and were turning a profit in the first month. He used to go contract going in and troubleshooting schools. He does a lot of things really cheap and can even help you get your stamps and certificates - he also does his own English to Japanese translations which saves a lot of money. And yes they are correct. Just hit the url at the bottom of my sig - any help we can give I am sure we will.

Best of luck and I wish you peace,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

> he also does his own English to Japanese translations which saves a lot of money. And yes they are correct


 
You mean these translations?

http://www.budoikiryu.com/imagelib/...ucertupload.jpg&target=tlx_new&title=Sensei's Ninjutsu Certification

I can speak and read Japanese. My wife is a native from Japan who can speak and read Japanese. We both read the certificates and they are not correct.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> You mean these translations?
> 
> http://www.budoikiryu.com/imagelib/sitebuilder/misc/show_image.html?linkedwidth=560&linkpath=http://www.budoikiryu.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/nidanninjutsucertupload.jpg&target=tlx_new&title=Sensei's Ninjutsu Certification
> 
> I can speak and read Japanese. My wife is a native from Japan who can speak and read Japanese. We both read the certificates and they are not correct.


 
No Jade Cloud and your response is both highly offensive to my master, my family, and my Ryu. If you check the site again that certification came from his Shidoshi in Japan so I apologize if your wife takes issue with it or you feel you need to create drama on here but you would be the first to question the validity of those certificates which is why they are there for everyone to see. I can also personally attest to the day they came to the house. I have seen many like you that go out of your way to question the validity of others. Maybe it says something of your own confidence.

Peace be with you


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok let me explain to you why it is wrong.
The sentence on the Menkyo looks weird.
What is Gun-jeijyutsu? Gun-Army Jeijyutsu-art so what army art?
So what is Gun you meant army or group or what?

"Budo no tassei sareta ranku" Is what it says on the Menkyo which is not correct Japanese sentence. Correct is
Tassei sareta budo no ranku.


The name says:Kuriji Batsuto 
The correct name is Kurisu Ba-to

Obviously a Japanese did not write this.
You can tell the handwriting is not Japanese.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Ok let me explain to you why it is wrong.
> The sentence on the Menkyo looks weird.
> What is Gun-jeijyutsu? Gun-Army Jeijyutsu-art so what army art?
> So what is Gun you meant army or group or what?
> ...


 
This about sums it up for me:



> he is correct that often a signature and stamp is placed in a dan grade cert. IF that teacher certifying is in the public. We are not bujinkan or like most ryu's that publicly put their name out. Shidoshi stated an authorization on the menkyo which those who were familiar with Ninjutsu could understand.


 
In order to understand the CONTEXT of the rest you need to understand the CONTEXT of a Ryu which from your above writings apparently don't. Please have peace, prosperity, and many good years with your wife. If she is native and not transplanted she will understand exactly what I have just quoted.

Peace,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

If you are part of an organization you should have a stamp.

Every person in Japan has a stamp it is for everything. So a Menkyo with out a stamp is odd.

Fine whatever let those who can read and speak Japanese see it for themselves.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

_Referring to our basic stance as Kehon no kamae. the "no" is because it is a fixed non-moving stance and not a movement. would that mean saying kehon kamae as a description from a fixed stance into a movement such as when doing the happo subaki would be incorrect language? no it wouldn't because t's about the context of how it is used..just like english and every other language in the world. _



_The Japanese language has different methods of writing including Kanji, Katakana and Hiragama as the most practiced methods. Just as in America we have different ways of writing and speaking english between city and country so does Japan depending on region and method of writing._ 


_Some people say the only way to write a menkyo for a Gaijin is in Katakana; some say it has to be Hiragama. It comes down to the writer of the Menkyo, their region and what they decide to use. We in america can choose to write in manuscript, cursive or abbreviations. This is the same situation. However any true student of the budo ways would never question a student about their teacher. That is not proper also_. 
I will not reply as I will not allow for more disruption than this has already caused. I will take it as a learning lesson - as far as my master's master's name that is not of your concern. He is retired and wishes to stay at peace.
Peace,


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Kehon no kamae_


 
You mean Kihon no kamae as in kamae of basics or basic kamae?



> _happo subaki_


 
You mean Happo sabaki? Eight movments?

Usually Katakana is used to write foreign names in Japanese formally.So example my wedding certificate is in Katakana because it an important document. Hiragana is used in a nonformal way and would not be put on a document like a Menkyo however Katakana most likely would for a nonJapanese.



> _This is the same situation. However any true student of the budo ways would never question a student about their teacher. That is not proper also_.


 Bah if your teacher has sloppy handwriting and questionable things then ya I would ask about a teacher. And we live in modern times were crooks and conartist and fake madeup schools are everywhere so of course we should question things!!


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> do the smart thing, start in a garage or YMCA/Rec center where you dont have any rent to pay, then when you have enough students to pay the rent, you can go get yourself a nice fancy commercial space.




We did the same thing. We started in a local gym that was very happy to have us. So far the arrangement has been good. It also cuts down on a lot of the need for marketing as the gym is already doing their own marketing and bringing in a group of physically people. On top of that we have other outlets such as we are part of Police Tactics Instructors of America and can also can help to certify people through that organization. This has helped as well. We also do combat techniques only which has brought us to much of the military community. Any of the seminars we do - well we're in the Keys nothing better than a beach. Even comes with its own mat. %-} 

Take care and I wish you luck. Good night and I apologize again both publicly and privately for the slight detour this thread took.

Oh and one other thing - my husband didn't have to do it on his own. My full time job can cover our expenses at home so the school had time to build. It is always good to do things as a family when one can. It is part of that balance that life and the martial code teaches us. :highfive:


----------



## lulflo (May 7, 2009)

If you can find an aerobics location or the like, it is possible to sublet if they have off times, or a separate room that is not used all of the time.  That way you will have much less rent initially while building up your student base.  Just kind of echoing some of the suggestions I guess, but look for a business that does any kind of fitness, maybe talk to the local gym and offer to do class there to get your name out as a building block.

Good luck and remember, show the people that you love what you are doing, not that you are good at advertising, there is a BIG difference.  A good teacher is someone you can learn from, right?

Farang - Larry


----------



## QIGONG (May 10, 2009)

I own and operate a small business not related to the martial arts, It's a retail store that caters to the medical community... when I began I had no money for a commercial location, and tons of inventory, let alone advertising.  So I attacked my target market with flyers.  Hospitals, doctors offices, dental offices, clinics, etc... word of mouth within' those communities spread quickly and luckily, I didn't have to dump money into the news paper, and telephone books.  (In which case, you're spending money hoping somebody will find you, with flyers, you can target anybody you want directly via their mailbox, posting in schools, churches, windshield wipers etc.)  

I DO however agree with the comment that you do need a website though - in this age of technology, more people will be looking there before a TV ad, radio ad or flashy newspaper ad will jump out at them.

Also, you may be sitting right on your location and not even know it... A church gymnasium that's not being used during the week, your child's middle school multi purpose room, or you may know of a local gymnastics academy or dance studio, who has an extra room or a few nights a week that they're closed where they'll let you use their facility - you could compliment each other greatly, the child who isn't good at tumbling may find martial arts more appealing, or students might take both.  You'd also have an entire crowd of parents and siblings who would see you and say - 

"Hey, what's going on in that other room?" or "What's that sword on the wall?"

"Oh it's a martial arts class that practices here tuesdays and thursdays, talk to Jade Cloud, he's an awesome teacher, many of gymnasts and parents take self defense classes with him."  

or in the case of a church "Our entire men's bible study group and teen group is thinking about joining and taking your class on tuesdays and fridays when our women group meets up, because we don't have anything scheduled for them."

Just some ideas, hope it helps!  When you do get kids to enroll - encourage mom and dad to take class too!  Sometimes they might need that extra motivation to transform from a Karate mom/dad who sits on the bench to an active student who is working with their kids, it'll strengthen the fabric your MA family and theirs as well.


----------

